# Idiot Blue Vests...



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Since Solo1 says Flex people read our complaints, I will point this out since it happens way too often.

When you make 3 hour routes and add 10 more packages. That now becomes at least 3.5 hour block.

How do I know these packages were added after the original route? They show up randomly at the end and you have to backtrack to the areas you've been to already.

This happens too often and it's BS. Either make those blocks into a 3.5 to 4 hour blocks or add those packages to afternoon and evening blocks.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Are you checking your map during the drops?


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

Placebo17 said:


> Since Solo1 says Flex people read our complaints, I will point this out since it happens way too often.
> 
> When you make 3 hour routes and add 10 more packages. That now becomes at least 3.5 hour block.
> 
> ...


Those are T routes they make them quick and they are not even organized !


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Marco55 said:


> Those are T routes they make them quick and they are not even organized !


I thought T routes were same day deliveries scattered around


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> I thought T routes were same day deliveries scattered around


T Routes are leftover from morning shifts either same day or two days !



Marco55 said:


> T Routes are leftover from morning shifts either same day or two days !


Amazon is swamped with pkgs ! And wh employees are been worked so hard they don't know what s going on anymore! It's a real Amazon now!



Marco55 said:


> T Routes are leftover from morning shifts either same day or two days !
> 
> Amazon is swamped with pkgs ! And wh employees are been worked so hard they don't know what s going on anymore! It's a real Amazon now! I think they need robots to do the job and never complain !


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Your talking about DLA5 right ?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Marco55 said:


> T Routes are leftover from morning shifts either same day or two days !


More misinformation. T routes are same day. It may contain some leftovers from the day shifts but not necessarily. In the evenings, there's also redelivers which are not the typical t routes.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> Are you checking your map during the drops?


When you have 50+ packages. Looking at the map won't help. I needed to look at the itinerary in the beginning. This specific route was only suppose to have 42 initially since they were in order then the last 10 packages were just randomly added the last minute. This was a morning route so they were within 5 mile radius but still...

Also I was annoyed since this route had not only residential homes but apartments, businesses, trailer parks, and trailer homes in busy streets.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Placebo17 said:


> When you have 50+ packages. Looking at the map won't help. I needed to look at the itinerary in the beginning. This specific route was only suppose to have 42 initially since they were in order then the last 10 packages were just randomly added the last minute. This was a morning route so they were within 5 mile radius but still...
> 
> Also I was annoyed since this route had not only residential homes but apartments, businesses, trailer parks, and trailer homes in busy streets.


Win some lose some


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Placebo17 said:


> When you have 50+ packages. Looking at the map won't help. I needed to look at the itinerary in the beginning. This specific route was only suppose to have 42 initially since they were in order then the last 10 packages were just randomly added the last minute. This was a morning route so they were within 5 mile radius but still...


You can still look at the itinerary list and see if there's any earlier zones at the end.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Seeing more and more of the ones like that. Also alot if ad-on or last minute. I'll grab a package and see another for same address sitting in my car next to it. Either not in itinerary at all or add as last stop. I scan it in and deliver both but you can't always catch them. If I get to the very end with leftover packages, I may or may not backtrack to make the delivery. Not doing it if it's more than a couple miles. Happening more and more since they told us to scan bags instead of individually.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Movaldriver said:


> Seeing more and more of the ones like that. Also alot if ad-on or last minute. I'll grab a package and see another for same address sitting in my car next to it. Either not in itinerary at all or add as last stop. I scan it in and deliver both but you can't always catch them. If I get to the very end with leftover packages, I may or may not backtrack to make the delivery. Not doing it if it's more than a couple miles. Happening more and more since they told us to scan bags instead of individually.


I wouod never just scan the bags I scan each individual doesn't take long


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I only do because I was told we can be written up for it. I sent my feedback on all the missed packages in bag scanning. Want them to know if routes aren't put together correctly the bag scan isn't going to work out. Its a huge risk for theft so maybe that part will get them to stop or crack down on routes being accurate. They get alot stolen and this just opened up another opportunity IMO


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

It takes twice as long when they make me scan every package. It sucks. Always scan bags or racks. I just check the numbers as I toss them in my car to be sure there are no missorts.


----------



## x4me2 (Jul 5, 2017)

Movaldriver said:


> I only do because I was told we can be written up for it. I sent my feedback on all the missed packages in bag scanning. Want them to know if routes aren't put together correctly the bag scan isn't going to work out. Its a huge risk for theft so maybe that part will get them to stop or crack down on routes being accurate. They get alot stolen and this just opened up another opportunity IMO


The whole scanning of the Bag Totes was to make the driver's pickup easier per Amazon. I learned the day that went into effect that how much worse it made the job. I remember driving to a stop, about 10 minutes away from the previous, and getting out to deliver the package only to discover that it wasn't in my car. I almost freaked out. I thought I gave it to another customer or that it fell out the car during another stop. Then towards the end of my route, I completed a delivery and the app showed I was done for the day. I go back to the car and there was three or four packages in my car. WTF.....not once since have a wasted my time scanning a tote.

With the amount of new hires working in the fulfillment centers and the pace of work these mi-sorts will be a common thing. I can see with the management structure at my warehouse that these issues will not be properly addressed by some wide-eyed college student "manager".


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

tone17 said:


> It takes twice as long when they make me scan every package. It sucks. Always scan bags or racks. I just check the numbers as I toss them in my car to be sure there are no missorts.


Yup, same here. Scanning individually is horrible, especially when there's bags.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Movaldriver said:


> I only do because I was told we can be written up for it.


Excuse me, what? Did they say "written up", as in documentation for *employee *misconduct?

Sorry Vesty, I'm an independent contractor. I shall decide *how* to perform the duties as outlined in my contract with my customer, Amazon. If that contractual agreement doesn't specify scanning the QR code on a bag, you can go pound sand.

(Moval, I'm not ranting at you, but I'd have caused a scene if I'd been in your shoes)


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

No problem jester! I knew exactly what you meant. I'm wondering about the girl yesterday who walked up and down the entire lane looking at each route, then decided she wasn't taking any because she didn't like the areas. Wow. I think we all know about the write ups. Supposedly 6 and you're out. If they are keeping track of our screw ups, that has to be a big one. I don't always like the places they send me but I go do my deliveries. I have heard a manager tell someone they were getting a write up. I think it's unfair that it's usually just done but they aren't required to tell us. Too much super secret stuff, just like the customer expectation email with zero information to plead your case. Should be able to defend ourselves but we can't.

Today two of the tags on the totes we're so bent they couldn't be scanned. Pointed it out so they would know why I had to scan this all individually.


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Yup, same here. Scanning individually is horrible, especially when there's bags.


At my wh, scanning the bag is only accurate about 80% of the time. When a bag has more packages than amount scanned, then I have to scan every single package in the bag to find the missing packages. It's really annoying at times but I'm pretty sure they have no other way of improving it. In a perfect world, every bag scanned would give the exact number of packages in the bag so I wouldn't have to worry about not scanning the extra packages. It would cut down the times scanning by a lot.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

When my warehouse first opened a few months ago, virtually everyone there was scanning bags. When I and a few others transferred in from another warehouse and insisted on scanning boxes, the rookie vests were all confused, they'd walk over 2 minutes after you started loading and ask for a package count. I made it perfectly clear that I wasn't going to get screwed any more by missing/wrong packages from mis-sorted bags, and that I'd have an accurate count for them in 10 minutes (having a big vehicle helps speed loading). I think after a while they saw enough of the problems and stopped asking, now just about everyone I see is scanning individuals....


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

uberer2016 said:


> When a bag has more packages than amount scanned, then I have to scan every single package in the bag to find the missing packages. It's really annoying at times but I'm pretty sure they have no other way of improving it.


Well here when you check out they tell us what's missing. Missing ones DO happen a lot (I'd say at least 50% of the time these days) but it's still far far quicker and easier to just scan the bags and checkout and let them say what's missing (even if it's like six of them) than to scan everything. Sometimes they even let us leave and just pick it up when we find it during our route (depends on the check out person...being a 'vet' driver helps with this, I suppose)
On top of which, scanning the bags allows you to easily separate what's in the bag and out of the bag, because the app will show a 'container ID' if you scanned the bag. I tend to put all my non-bag packages in the back seat and the rest in the front and trunk. Makes finding things much easier.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Well here when you check out


Heh... funny. Roughly half the time no one even checks us out at my warehouse... so disorganized.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

The adding of a "few more" at the end is becoming more common place. Usually about 3-7 packages here at DDA3 Fort Worth. It started right around July 11th and continues to this day. I had an extra few today. Stuck in the end of the route that requires back tracking.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Yup, same here. Scanning individually is horrible, especially when there's bags.


I love it. I am responsible for what I have. Don't have to call support because one is missing or I ended up with an extra at the end.

Scan, sort. Get out. Get paid. Like clockwork


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Damn right.

And trust me, I'm not the one holding up the line of cars waiting to get out the door in the warehouse.... some of you goons need to get some giddy-up on. No wonder your slow ass is going 45 minutes over.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Placebo17 said:


> When you have 50+ packages. Looking at the map won't help. I needed to look at the itinerary in the beginning. This specific route was only suppose to have 42 initially since they were in order then the last 10 packages were just randomly added the last minute. This was a morning route so they were within 5 mile radius but still...
> 
> Also I was annoyed since this route had not only residential homes but apartments, businesses, trailer parks, and trailer homes in busy streets.


This is why I always spend an extra 10 mins before leaving the WH loading my vehicle in the order the packages show up in the itinerary by sequence. That way, I can catch those out of sequence packages at the end of the itinerary schedule

That being said, trailer parks and apartments (especially the hidden ones with nonexistent to imaginary entrances) are always the most fun to deliver to. Especially if they're likely to end up as NSL/UTA because of the run down area they're in.


----------

